# Need Help Whit  My Green House Airflow



## Sinsemilla717 (Sep 16, 2012)

OK THE FOOG THATH MY GHOSE MAKES DURING THE NIGHT AND IF I CLOSE IT DOWN COMPLETELY IS GOOD OR BAD PLEASETELL ME IF IS GOOD OR IF I NEED MORE AIR FLOW :icon_smile:IM GROWIIING PURPLE


----------



## ray jay (Sep 16, 2012)

Say what?


----------



## epicstuff (Sep 16, 2012)

see a doctor.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2012)

Bad. this moisture will give you bud rot. I would close all windows and run my fans


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2012)

yeah  I agree...more air movement....I run box fans and osculating at night..


take care and be safe


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok PC and 4U2 you get an A+ for reading comprehension.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

:yay:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2012)

:woohoo:

:bong:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello air movement and temperature control are essential requirements when growing any plant indoors . Co2 is required when the sun is switched on and air movement is required at all times . It may be that you are watering in the evening while you still have heat the greenhouse which is causing the water to evaporate at a fast rate and is contributing to your fog/foog in your hut . So try watering at 3pm so it is not so foogy at 7pm . Dehumidifiers are a wonderful invention as well . Good luck be safe .


----------



## FUM (Jul 12, 2013)

I have two fans on the top @ both ends of GH that wipe out the foog in the early moring. I don't run fans @ night while plants are in vegi to keep in heat in here on the coast. When plants start blooming you'll run fans 24/7. tmo. thanks to all you for helping your brothers and sisters grow the best med's for their health.


----------



## roskoeheat (Sep 8, 2013)

i put a box fan down low-kicked the bottom out about 30 deg. leave it on low 24/7. then i pt the same size hole for the intake/box fan in the roof above the fan...it gets up to 100 almost everyday on hot days it will hit 110..i water be for 3 pm twice a week i use 32 gallons for each 10x10 area(3-4 plants). im doing sativas-each plants over 10' tall and 6' wide.


----------

